# suggestion for a comfortable hook



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, I don't do a lot of loom knitting, but I would probably do more, if I could find a comfortable hook tool.
I have a Boye, the way I hold it the handle end is against the palm of my hand. The pad between little finger and wrist. Does this make sense??? I don't know how to knit, loom or crochet something to go over the handle. I would appreciate any ideas.
Thanks
♥


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a KB, loom hook, it is soft and fits you hand better, (has comfort grip) not at all expensive. That may help you it did me. ???? Happy Looming


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I also use the KB orange ergonomic hook and LOVE it!! JoAnns has it for about $4 ?? I actually bought several of them- I like it so much that I wanted to make sure I had extras in case I lost the first one!!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for the replies the KB orange has been recommended 100%.
I will have to look for one at Jo-Ann's. ♥


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

I use a number of Craftsman tools, a bunch from KK, and several styles from Knitting Board. Moon Loomer I


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you tell me more about the Craftsman tools? 
Thanks


Moon Loomer I said:


> I use a number of Craftsman tools, a bunch from KK, and several styles from Knitting Board. Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

babsbarb said:


> Can you tell me more about the Craftsman tools?
> Thanks


Image 9618; pink handled copy of KK pick by Loops and Thread, 2 Master Mechanic tools, black and red handled Craftsman tools. Image 9619; a pink handled KK pick and 4 Knitting Board tools. Any one day most of them work well, the black handled Craftsman and the wood handled Knitting Board tools are most often used. Moon Loomer I


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you, Moon Loomer I. I think my DH has some of those, I guess it is time to look at them and see what I can try. I was at Joann's the other day and they had one (yes, only 1) of the KB orange handled ones> I did buy it and it is much more comfortable to use than the Boye one. I did order some cheap ones on ebay. 
Thanks!♥


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

babsbarb said:


> Thank you, Moon Loomer I. I think my DH has some of those, I guess it is time to look at them and see what I can try. I was at Joann's the other day and they had one (yes, only 1) of the KB orange handled ones> I did buy it and it is much more comfortable to use than the Boye one. I did order some cheap ones on ebay.
> Thanks!♥


Try Knitting Board on line, they have a wooden handled knitting tool that has a smaller working end than the orange handled one. Be aware that how well the working end of the tool does it's job, does more to bring comfort to loom knitting than the handle end does, such as changing (gently) the angle of the hook, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

For myself, I put two of the gel pencil grips on the handle of my loom pick. Two because I find padding the entire handle much more comfortable than just one gel grip where fingers and thumb hold the pick.
It works well, and helps a lot, but I also plan to try making the loomed hook grip per Loomahat. 



Right now, waiting for my rubber bands to get here, as with most things I had to order them online.

sollyb


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I have lots of thin loom hooks that I find uncomfortable to use, but I found this large pencil grip from this web site https://www.nationalautismresources.com/abiligrips-foam-grips/#. I got the 12 foam grips package last week, and I love them. The wooden loom hooks from KB fit tightly inside, I had to use pliers to force them inside the hole, but I think that's better because they don't rotate inside the grip when I work with them. Other loom hooks like the ones from CinDWood, Kiss Looms, Knifty Knitter, and Boye don't fit tightly inside the hole, but I wrapped some rubber bands around the handles before inserting them inside the hole, and that helped.
Here are some pictures.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for all the tips!! I am going to have to go to the sites sollyb & ClaudiaCano suggested!!
Thanks!!♥


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh I like this one. I'll have to check it out... thanks


----------



## QuinnT87 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

i am just starting loom knitting. i'm usually a regular, ordinary knitter. but i've recently had surgery on my right--non-dominant, thank goodness!--hand, and my hand and arm are and will be in a rigid, heavy plastic splint until about mid-march. i miss fiber fondling! i was thrilled when another kper told me that there's a loom knitting section on kp.

i read this post and wanted to be sure that i'd located the hook you're talking about:

https://www.amazon.com/AKB-KB4577-Purple-Orange-Ergonomic/dp/B07WVWG3GL/ref=pd_cp_201_1/131-5120029-4536663?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07WVWG3GL&pd_rd_r=8b32d7e5-1164-4a8f-a223-eab125653df4&pd_rd_w=WsrGK&pd_rd_wg=Seihj&pf_rd_p=d534d65f-a237-49e4-9070-a58a3a6b8ba4&pf_rd_r=D52NKDB8MJBG07C950J1&psc=1&refRID=D52NKDB8MJBG07C950J1

is this the right one? i thought that perhaps having 2 hooks would be better, in case i lose one. :sm17:

do any of you work with crochet hooks, instead of loom hooks?

thanks so much for your help.

hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> I have lots of thin loom hooks that I find uncomfortable to use, but I found this large pencil grip from this web site https://www.nationalautismresources.com/abiligrips-foam-grips/#. I got the 12 foam grips package last week, and I love them. The wooden loom hooks from KB fit tightly inside, I had to use pliers to force them inside the hole, but I think that's better because they don't rotate inside the grip when I work with them. Other loom hooks like the ones from CinDWood, Kiss Looms, Knifty Knitter, and Boye don't fit tightly inside the hole, but I wrapped some rubber bands around the handles before inserting them inside the hole, and that helped.
> Here are some pictures.


wow! these foam grips look terrific! thanks so much for posting them.

hazel, very new loom knitter


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> i am just starting loom knitting. i'm usually a regular, ordinary knitter. but i've recently had surgery on my right--non-dominant, thank goodness!--hand, and my hand and arm are and will be in a rigid, heavy plastic splint until about mid-march. i miss fiber fondling! i was thrilled when another kper told me that there's a loom knitting section on kp.
> 
> i read this post and wanted to be sure that i'd located the hook you're talking about:
> 
> ...


----------

